# M4



## lukesdad (2 Jan 2011)

Well Ive finally cobbled it together, mix of new and salvaged parts. The frameset and forks have been hanging on the workshop wall for 8 years. Front wheel and Disc are new everything else donated  to a deserving home.

Spec.

M4 frame and SL forks.
Rear wheel Chris King hub on mavic rim Deore disc xt cassette Dt spokes.
Front wheel DT swiss Deore disc.

Carbon monkey lite barsChris King headset supestargrips xt shifter

USE shockpost ( only one I had of right diameter )
SLR saddle

Drivetrain Middleburn 170 square taper cranks homemade guides 32 front sprocket Xt rear mech time atac pedals

Few tweaks to be made new rear cassette on the way and a layback seatpost


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jan 2011)

Lukesdad, I know nothing about MTB's but I know a tidy jobe when I see one. Looks very nice indeed!


----------



## e-rider (2 Jan 2011)

I'd say it looks nice BUT the frame is too small for you.


----------



## mcshroom (2 Jan 2011)

Chains a bit slack 

Looks good, that's a very long seat post though!


----------



## lukesdad (3 Jan 2011)

mcshroom said:


> Chains a bit slack
> 
> Looks good, that's a very long seat post though!


The return spring on the Mech is US and the shifter is not loaded  Its my old DS frame hence the seatpost length.


----------



## lukesdad (3 Jan 2011)

tundragumski said:


> I'd say it looks nice BUT the frame is too small for you.


Really. Ill bear that in mind


----------



## lukesdad (3 Jan 2011)

Built for a purpose the important crit. for me was the wheel base.


----------



## Banjo (3 Jan 2011)

Looks great to me ld but to quote my better half when she looked in the shed recently "How can you ride all those bikes with only one arse?"


----------



## palinurus (3 Jan 2011)

Banjo said:


> "How can you ride all those bikes with only one arse?"



I _do_ like that.


----------



## lukesdad (3 Jan 2011)

lol Banjo


----------



## Muddyfox (3 Jan 2011)

Looks Fantastic LD .... you just need some lovely singletrack now





Muddyfox


----------



## 02GF74 (13 Jan 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Really. Ill bear that in mind




you won't be smug and laughing when you have half the snapped post jammed in your thigh.

seriously think about this - USE post have a reputation for snapping, I had one go, still have the scars , and it was shorter, notby much, than what yours is..... and there is no warning when they go.


----------



## lukesdad (15 Jan 2011)

02GF74 said:


> you won't be smug and laughing when you have half the snapped post jammed in your thigh.
> 
> seriously think about this - USE post have a reputation for snapping, I had one go, still have the scars , and it was shorter, notby much, than what yours is..... and there is no warning when they go.



Try reading the original post,sorry about the pun.


----------



## lukesdad (15 Jan 2011)

...and its usually the clamps on the aliens that go...as I know having had one go on a 100k marathon.

Anything else you d like to add.....? No, I thought not.


----------

